# Puppy showing aggression towards husband



## Oscarpoo24 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a 2 year old cockapoo, Oscar. He's always been sort of a mamas boy  my husband is in the military and travels a lot. When he came back after 5 months, he started showing aggression. Anytime my husband would go to kiss me or anything he would go after him teeth bared and growling. He's been home a while now and it's progressively getting worse. I'm also worried because we take him to a friends house when we go away and he's been doing the same thing with her and her husband. Hes the sweetest dog and weve never had a problem with him he's just become very protective and territorial! Any tips on how to correct this before someone gets hurt? Thanks so much!.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, first of all how lovely for you to have hubby home after such a long time. 

It sounds to me like Oscar has taken it upon himself to keep all the ladies in his life safe from these men that aren't always around and when the men do come home he is having trouble relinquishing his role.
So he is all grown up at 2 years old, so has he been neutered? If not, it may be worth considering, have a chat with your vet.
Does Oscar get regular exercise? A good walk twice a day for a Cockapoo is a must and if they don't get this it can show in aggression ( frustration)
If he does get this regular exercise, get your husband to take over walking duties for a good month or two. He should also take over his feeding too. This will help Oscar realise your hubby is the provider of good things and the walking will help their bond immensely.
I am afraid you will have to help too by not spoiling Oscar too much, I am not saying to stop loving him and showing affection but that it's on your terms and never on his. 
Always greet your human first, dog always last. Do not just let him jump on the sofa for a cuddle uninvited, if he jumps up, you need to chuck him off again. Having him laying on the floor while you and hubby cuddle up on the sofa will help him realise his place in the house.
Don't feed him from your plates.
It's basically reinforcing your husbands role in the house is to be included and accepted by Oscar. 
Also if he does react and bare teeth and go for your hubby, remove Oscar to another room or outside, do not fuss him or try to placate him as this attention rewards his behaviour. Just use a 'NO' or some other sound and take him calmly and quickly away. Dont talk to him. Leave him for a few minutes and let him in again, just keep doing this, he will soon catch on that his behaviour is unacceptable.

Good luck and please let us know how you get on.


----------



## Oscarpoo24 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you soo much your advice was very helpful!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

That sounds like fab fab advice. Let us know how you get on! What a loyal doggy though. I'm sure he will come right with a bit of direction!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

great post karen!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> great post karen!


What would we do without her...Karen rocks


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah guys I think you are all fab too!! Colin is that a hint of sarcasm??


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Ah guys I think you are all fab too!! Colin is that a hint of sarcasm??


Me ,sarcastic??? I am actually being very sincere - you have helped so many people on this forum ( including or maybe even especially me )with great advice
learned through many years of working with dogs..invaluable to many of us!!


----------

